# Anaheim Ducks Vs. Detroit Red Wings



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Ok you Red Wing Fans, I am game for a friendly wager.

Either a $20.00 Starbucks gift card or $20.00 Best Buy gift card.

Pick either item and be the first to post on this thread and I am in.

Good luck.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Starbucks!


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Starbucks!


OK DDT, yer on ! $20 Starbucks gift card.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

cool! now someone tell me what to do!







don't worry, I always lose cuz I know nothing about sports but it's fun anyway!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Dont worry doxie the red wings will win.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jozway said:


> Dont worry doxie the red wings will win.


GO RED WINGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## myshock850 (Apr 2, 2009)

From a born and raised Detroit girl, GOOO RED WINGS. I may live in Florida now but will always be true to my Wings who cares if they are mainly Russian or Canadian. They are the only good thing going for Detroit lately.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

myshock850 said:


> From a born and raised Detroit girl, GOOO RED WINGS. I may live in Florida now but will always be true to my Wings who cares if they are mainly Russian or Canadian. They are the only good thing going for Detroit lately.


Don't forget the Swedes, we'd be lost without our Swedes!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> cool! now someone tell me what to do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just keep repeating these phrases Doxie:

*LET'S GO RED WINGS!*

*OZ-ZIE, OZ-ZIE!*


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> cool! now someone tell me what to do!


you need to watch one game of this series and let me know what ya think ....

Guaranteed if you are not a hockey fan, you will be !! This is going to be a brutal series !!


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

*LET'S GO C - A - P - S, CAPS, CAPS, CAPS!*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

SmkSignals said:


> cool! now someone tell me what to do!


you need to watch one game of this series and let me know what ya think ....

Guaranteed if you are not a hockey fan, you will be !! This is going to be a brutal series !!






















[/quote]

we are hockey fans of our local team, I do love hockey! ( especially the fights)


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm with ya Southpaw. Way to come from 3-1 to win the series. GO CAPS!!!! ---Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Blackhawks will win the Cup...hands down!









(I hope anyway)


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

SmkSignals said:


> cool! now someone tell me what to do!


you need to watch one game of this series and let me know what ya think ....

Guaranteed if you are not a hockey fan, you will be !! This is going to be a brutal series !!






















[/quote]

Brutal indeed. Round one to the Winged Wheelers, round two tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> cool! now someone tell me what to do!


you need to watch one game of this series and let me know what ya think ....

Guaranteed if you are not a hockey fan, you will be !! This is going to be a brutal series !!






















[/quote]

Brutal indeed. Round one to the Winged Wheelers, round two tomorrow afternoon.
[/quote]

mmm, I can taste Starbucks already!


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

How about those Red Wings!!!!! Stanley's gonna stay home!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

sure am enjoying watching all that RED gliding around on the ice! woo hoo!


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

I refuse to post anything directly related to this series out of fear of jinxing my team !!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

SmkSignals said:


> I refuse to post anything directly related to this series out of fear of jinxing my team !!


and....it worked?


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Whew, hopefully my heart rate gets back to normal soon after the last few minutes of game 7









It was a hard fought series against a tough Ducks team, now time to get ready for an Original Six match up with the Blackhawks.

Enjoy the Starbucks Doxie


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

Whewwwww!!!

But, the Wings did it!!

Congratulations to Anaheim for a hard-fought and entertaining series.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

SmkSignals said:


> Ok you Red Wing Fans, I am game for a friendly wager.
> 
> Either a $20.00 Starbucks gift card or $20.00 Best Buy gift card.
> 
> ...


Wow we are allowed to gamble here


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*SWEEEET !!!

GO WINGS !!!*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> Whew, hopefully my heart rate gets back to normal soon after the last few minutes of game 7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I will!


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

send me your snailer DDT.

Go Hawks !!


----------



## Fellers (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow what a game last night!!! Now on to an Original Six series... Blackhawks-Wings. Should be another great series, and no staying up past midnight to finish watching a game in regualtion.


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

How about our Red Wings!!!! Lord Stanley's gonna stay where he belongs! I bet you can almost taste your Starbucks Doxie!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

leaderdogmom said:


> How about our Red Wings!!!! Lord Stanley's gonna stay where he belongs! I bet you can almost taste your Starbucks Doxie!


I recieved my Starbucks card in the mail today!


----------

